# Conformation on mare?



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone??????????????


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Those aren't good confo pictures but from what I can see she looks nice.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

I apologize for the pictures :-(


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh and in my avatar pic of her does her chest look a little small?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hard to tell. she MAY have long canons, and she MAY be sickle hocked. but can't tell from those photos. She IS cute, that I can see!


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Could you explain those two things are I don't know much about this kind of stuff :-/


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Will this help?


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Thd pictures are really not ideal. There is a sticky at the top of the page that explains how to take conformation shots.
Depending on the angle and the lens you use, pictures can look totally disproportionate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Take a look at these links for how to get good confo pix:

How to Take a Good Conformation Clinic Photo

Conformation photos: Tips and tricks

And an OLD post from this site which still has good info: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/how-take-good-conformation-photos-103033/ (Guess that is the stickie previously referred to!)

BTW, your pony is cute.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Kew Palace tiny liny regula & JcnGrace thank you for your help


----------

